

Asana tech talk: rethinking web app development - ntoshev
http://www.slideshare.net/kvzaustin/asana

======
ntoshev
Video:

[http://asana.com/2011/07/reactivity-sync-and-
cosimulation-a-...](http://asana.com/2011/07/reactivity-sync-and-cosimulation-
a-tech-talk-by-kris-rasmussen/)

------
spitfire
Ewww my god. That is hideous on so many levels. It reminds me of the quake
server source. Both the client and server run the same simulation, but server
is authoritative.

------
nikcub
urgh.. why does displaying a slideshow still require flash

~~~
ntoshev
It doesn't really - I saw it on an iPad.

~~~
nikcub
huh - with flash disabled on my desktop I just see 'install flash'. it must be
UA sniffing

